#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Интерактивное Дерево Прибежища Кагью

## А н д р е й

Хорошая вещь!Интерактивное Дерево Прибежища Кагью
http://sansara.net.ua/buddhism/artic...efugetree.html

----------

Aion (28.05.2010), Alekk (28.05.2010), AlexThunder (18.10.2010), Denli (28.05.2010), Dondhup (29.05.2010), Karma Yoenten Kunkyab (26.06.2011), Kарма Дордже (28.06.2010), Namon (29.05.2010), Sten (09.11.2010), vipBot (18.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.05.2010), Алексей Е (25.09.2010), Алексий (29.05.2010), Артем Тараненко (28.05.2010), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015), Дэчен Намджрол (29.05.2010), Кузьмич (28.05.2010), Манечка (28.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.05.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Хорошее качество. Низ только недооформлен, всякие слоны белые и т.д.))))

----------

